# Themotec.com- Galleries from around the world



## Mo (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi, I've renovated my site and expanded the photography section.  I now have over 18 galleries and 240 pictures.  I also have pentax lens name explanations, and other equipment reviews.  The photography section is a www.themotec.com/Casio.htm

Here are some sample photos:


----------

